# GIMP für Anfänger - Download, Installation & Grundlagen



## 3dtutor (24. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe mich jetzt endlich rangemacht und die Tutorial Reihe für Gimp gestartet. 
Für den ein oder anderen unter euch, der auf kostenlose Software setzt kann es eine Hilfe sein. 






Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Technipion (24. Dezember 2022)

Super! Hoffentlich gelingt es dir damit wenigstens ein paar wenige Leute für GIMP zu gewinnen. Meiner Erfahrung nach wird viel FOSS nämlich grundsätzlich gehated, einfach weil die Leute gerne den Kommerz nachplappern und nicht bereit sind, sich auch nur 5 Minuten mit etwas zu beschäftigen, außer natürlich es hat sie eine Menge Geld gekostet. Dabei wäre GIMP für viele Leute ein toller Einstieg in die Welt der Bildbearbeitung. Wem der Umfang dann tatsächlich nicht reicht, der kann ja dann immer noch zu PS oder Affinity greifen.

Als Anregung (nur für den Falls, dass du es noch nicht kanntest) hier der Link zu G'MIC, das sich kinderleicht als GIMP-Plugin installieren lässt. Mit seinen unzähligen Funktionen ist es sehr mächtig und ergänzt GIMP in vielen Bereichen.
Als zweite Anregung hier der Link zu BIMP, mit dem GIMP um Stapelverarbeitung erweitert wird. BIMP und G'MIC lassen sich übrigens auch zusammen verwenden. Ich persönlich benutze z.B. BIMP um eingescannte Fotos in GIMP automatisch ausschneiden zu lassen. Ich lege dafür immer 2-3 Fotos in den Scanner, speichere mehrere dieser Scans in einem Ordner ab (eben für das ganze Fotoalbum) und lasse dann die G'MIC Operationen mit Hilfe von BIMP über alle Scans drüberlaufen. Kurze Zeit später habe ich alle Fotos ausgeschnitten mit Farbkorrektur (und Rote Augen Entfernung) in einem separaten Ordner.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf deine Tutorials.

Gruß Technipion


----------



## 3dtutor (24. Dezember 2022)

Vielen Dank um ein Weiteres. 

Ich denke es bietet sich an, das Thema Plugin als ein einzelnes Tutorial in der Reihe zu bringen. Schaue mir die Tools mal an. Bieten sich dann ja für das Tutorial an. Ist ja gewissermaßen auch eine Auszeichnung von Gimp, wie erweiterbar es ist und das Mitwirken der Community. 

Ja auch Gimp verdient Aufmerksamkeit... 

Ich muss gestehen, ich wurde nun schon einige Male auf Affinity angesprochen, wenn ich mit der ersten Gimp Reihe durch bin, werde ich mir das Tool dann kaufen und mich damit auch beschäftigen. 
VG, 
Ali


----------



## Technipion (24. Dezember 2022)

3dtutor hat gesagt.:


> Ich muss gestehen, ich wurde nun schon einige Male auf Affinity angesprochen, wenn ich mit der ersten Gimp Reihe durch bin, werde ich mir das Tool dann kaufen und mich damit auch beschäftigen.


Gerne doch. Ich höre seit ein paar Jahren eigentlich auch nur Gutes über Affinity.
Außerdem: "Demnächst" kommt ja dann GIMP 3 heraus. Ich vermute, dass es etwa ein halbes Jahr dauern wird bis sich die Community einigermaßen daran gewöhnt hat. Soweit wir bis jetzt (in den Release Candidates) sehen konnten, wird es ein ziemlicher Game Changer. Da würde sich ja dann ein "richtiges" und umfassenderes Tutorial anbieten. Ist also nicht so schlimm, wenn es dieses Mal etwas kürzer ausfällt.
Allerdings wird es wohl noch mindestens ein Jahr dauern, bis GIMP 3 so richtig ankommt... 

Gruß Technipion


----------



## 3dtutor (24. Dezember 2022)

Geplant hatte ich schon circa 10 Teile. 

3.0 sollte doch eigentlich im Laufe des Jahres kommen... Hast du nähere Infos wann es kommen soll? 

Wenn es jetzt direkt kommt, dann habe ich echt einen denkbar ungünstigen Zeitpunkt erwischt damit anzufangen


----------



## bdt600 (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich kann Gimp nicht beurteilen, da ich es mir nie ernsthaft angesehen habe. Vor vielen Jahren hatte ich mal eine Version installiert, da waren noch alle Fenster nicht in einem Fenster eingebunden, sondern alles verteilte sich auf dem Desktop. Das fand ich einfach nur grausam und seit dem habe ich eine innerliche Abneigung gegen Gimp. Ist vielleicht falsch, aber ist nun mal so. Habe mich dann einige Jahre mit Corel Photopaint rumgeschlagen, aber auch nie ernsthaft ausgereizt. Nachdem ich dann von Affinity Photo gehört habe und nur gute Kritiken dazu gelesen habe, habe ich mich dafür entschieden, zumal das Programm ja nicht wirklich viel Geld kostet.


----------



## Sempervivum (27. Dezember 2022)

> Meiner Erfahrung nach wird viel FOSS nämlich grundsätzlich gehated, einfach weil die Leute gerne den Kommerz nachplappern und nicht bereit sind, sich auch nur 5 Minuten mit etwas zu beschäftigen, außer natürlich es hat sie eine Menge Geld gekostet.


Für mich stellt sich die Situation etwas anders dar: Als Normalo-Benutzer erwarte ich, dass eine Software das tut, was ich erreichen will, ohne dass ich mich dafür zunächst Mal zum Schrauber ausbilden muss. Wenn das der Fall ist, bin ich auch gern bereit, ein wenig Geld dafür in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## SpiceLab (6. Januar 2023)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Als Normalo-Benutzer erwarte ich, dass eine Software das tut, was ich erreichen will, ohne dass ich mich dafür zunächst Mal zum Schrauber ausbilden muss.


Ganz einfach im Vorfeld über einschlägige Kanäle (_1. Software-Anbieter, 2. FAQs, 3. Communities mit User-Kommentaren/-Feedbacks, 4. u.ä._) informieren, was die Software bietet, und ob es die persönliche Erwartungshaltung _*"als Normalo-Benutzer"*_ erfüllt - das erspart jegliche Frustrationen und mögliche explizite Weiterbildung(en) für das anvisierte Produkt/Ziel  

PS: Nutze GIMP seit über 15 Jahren >>> EASY LIVING&WORKING


----------

